# Lard soap flop



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I made a lard and palm, grape seed, and olive oil soap. I of course used goats milk instead of water. It had more lard than the other fats. I tried making it in a crock pot. I added dried lavender and infused the oil in saffron to get a yellow color before I made it. I hate it. It looks like the lavender cooked and is brown instead of purple. I also added lavender essential oil. I aged it for several months. It gets slimy fast. I hate slimy soap. I can't stand the smell of it. It reminds me of burnt lavender. It didn't seem as nice on my skin.
Do any of you have experience with lard soap and have better luck. 

I really do like the olive oil based soaps though. They were much harder once I aged them and my skin got much softer after I used them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Lard soaps generally do not get slimy... could be a combo of the oils that you used.. or the Lavender plant parts in it.. Plants, fruits in soap always turn brown when cooked.. 
Sorry I cannot help you more, I don't make crock pot soaps, I am a CP gal from start to finish.. 
Barb


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

This was my first crock pot soap. I usually do CP which I love


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I love lard soaps  now pure OO soaps are a different story 
But I have never don't a crock pot soap either so can't be much help except to agree with Barb, and say I don't have any problems with lard soaps  FO's on the other hand.......

Lynn


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

I make lard soaps in the crockpot and I love it! No slimyness. The amount of my lard has been abut 30% or less of the oils in my recipe. Lately, though, I have been cooking it in the oven and I think that it makes for a better soap....not so brown.....Not sure if this is the answer you are looking for.....


----------

